# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Koliko dugo ste uspjele dojiti svoje dijete?

## dutka_lutka

Drage cure,

htjela sam da dobijemo neki pregled koliko u prosjeku dojimo svoju djecu.  :Smile: 

Iz članaka na portalu već nam je poznato prirodno trajanje dojenja, od dvije i pol do 7 godina. No, u praksi je to teško provesti.
Ako majka, primjerice, mora uzimati lijekove koji se ne preporučuju uz dojenje, ili su majka i dijete odvojeni duže vrijeme... ima mnogo razloga koji otežavaju nastavak dojenja.

Zatim, u novoj trudnoći obično se količina mlijeka znatno smanji, a mijenja mu se i okus, pa nerijetko mališani sami prestaju s dojenjem.

Zanima me koliko dugo ste uspjele dojiti svoje dijete.  :Smile:  Mislim da je svaki DAN i TJEDAN svojevrstan uspjeh, a, kako kaže moja draga patronažna, svaka kap vašeg mlijeka vašem djetetu dragocjena...  :Zaljubljen: 

Pusa svim mamama-dojilicama i njihovoj dječici!  :Kiss:

----------


## Cubana

Meni baš taj "uspjeli" glagol ne paše. 
Jer uspjela bih i duže da sam željela.

----------


## ana.m

Potpisujem Cubanu...Ja sam kliknula na 2 godine, iako, da sam htjela mogli smo i duže i iako je jednom bilo 2 mj. manje od dvije godine i drugi put 4 mjeseca duže od dvije godine....Treće smo tek na polovici puta...Da li ćemo oavj put "uspjeti" ili se dogovoriti, vidjet ćemo još!

----------


## dutka_lutka

Cure, hvala na odgovorima.  :Smile: 

Sada vidim propust, a ne mogu ga sama popraviti... Treba omogućiti davanje više odgovora jedne osobe... pa nemaju svi samo jedno dijete, kao ja (zasad)!
Molim onda admine i moderatore da isprave ovaj propust i promijene tu opciju u anketi!
Hvala svima!  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## litala

koliko sam uspjela dojiti koje od svojih cetvero?

----------


## marta

> koliko sam uspjela dojiti koje od svojih cetvero?


ja sam glasala za ovo koje sam dojila najdulje  :Aparatic:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Od admina sam dobila informaciju da se ne može naknadno promijeniti opcija (ne)dopuštanja višestrukih odgovora, i prijedlog da poslušamo martu  :Grin:  .
Molimo, dakle, da mama glasa za dijete koje je najduže dojila.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrijeska

opcija do 2,5 godine?
do 2 mi je premalo, ipak smo još k oji mjesec imala duži staž
a opet 3 mi je previše

----------


## Cubana

Meni je i dalje "uspjele" dio upitan.

----------


## Beti3

> Meni baš taj "uspjeli" glagol ne paše. 
> Jer uspjela bih i duže da sam željela.


Ni meni ne paše "uspjeli". Meni je dojenje normala, a ne uspjeh. I htjela sam baš malo više od godine, radi mog posla i uopće mog stava prema dojenju. Kad dijete zna *reći* što želi, za mene je dovoljno dojenja. Za mene, ne kažem da je to opcije za druge.

----------


## Cubana

Ma meni uspjeh kod dojenja znači savladavanje određenih teškoća koje te na tom putu često mogu zadesiti.
Ja sam imala sreću da od prvog dana i jednog i drugog djeteta, osim jedne ragade s prvim, nisam imala ama baš nikakvih problema.
Pa mi je onda riječ uspjeh nekako pretenciozno vezati za svoje dojenje.

----------


## dutka_lutka

*Vrijeska*, ako je do 2 godine i 5 mjeseci, možemo li ovaj put zaokružiti na 2 godine? Možemo nakon nekog vremena ponoviti anketu, s mogućnošću višestrukih odgovora i dodatnim preciziranjem trajanja dojenja. Napominjem da sam iskoristila mogućnost odabira 8 opcija, a maksimum je 10.

*Cubana*, taj se još nije rodio tko bi svima ugodio.  :Grin:  Anketa je, pogodit ćeš, postavljena u skladu s mojim poimanjem dojenja i njegove uloge.

*Beti*, normala je, a u našem vremenu i prostoru i - uspjeh! To je moje skromno mišljenje.  :Smile:  A ovo drugo, ako smijem komentirati, kad dijete zna REĆI što želi, obično kaže: cicu!, titu!, sisi! ili sl.  :Laughing:  To je ono što vidim u svojoj okolini, i što čitamo na forumu.  :Smile: 

Kad, po tvom mišljenju, dijete zna reći što želi? U kojoj dobi otprilike?  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

> *Cubana*, taj se još nije rodio tko bi svima ugodio.  Anketa je, pogodit ćeš, postavljena u skladu s mojim poimanjem dojenja i njegove uloge.


Tu si bome u pravu.  :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

A vidim da nam je prosjek jaako dobar!  :Wink: 

Cubana, drago mi je što nisi imala problema. No, bez obzira koji bio razlog što se prestaje dojiti (i ti si, pretpostavljam, imala neki razlog za prestanak), može se reći da zbog tog razloga nismo uspjele dulje dojiti.

----------


## Cubana

Sve 5. To ja samo imam poremećeni odnos s uspjehom.  :Grin:

----------


## stanam

ja sam shvatila da npr ako sam dojila 2 g i 9 mj onda biram onaj odgovor do 3 godine pa sam tako i glasala

----------


## vidra

> Meni je i dalje "uspjele" dio upitan.


kod mene je baš "uspjela" jer sam krala dane u korist dojenja.
nauštrb dana kad sam trebala počet uzimat terapiju.
uspjela 13 mjeseci.
sad je drugo na redu, 8 mjeseci za sad.

----------


## ms. ivy

recimo da je cubana prestala dojiti kad je bila trudna a dijete staro 4 godine. to bi značilo da nije "uspjela" dojiti dulje od 4 godine? zbog trudnoće?

što ako je prestala jer je dijete samo prestalo u dobi od 5 godina? nije uspjela dulje zbog djeteta?  :Grin: 

o uspjehu možemo govoriti u počecima dojenja, možda do godine dana - nakon toga se problemi ipak pojavljuju u puno manjem postotku, pa umjesto uspjeha govorimo o odluci da dojimo. my 2c.

ja svoju djecu dojim (ili sam dojila), to smatram svojom odlukom, o uspjehu bih govorila da smo imali problema, a što se prestanka tiče - dojili i prestali, simple as that.

----------


## MoMo

pa ja sam ovo pitanje shvatila kao koliko dugo ste dojili i tako sam i glasala malo manje od 3 godine ( i ja to u danasnje vrijeme i u sredini u kojoj zivim smatram uspijehhom)

----------


## dutka_lutka

*stanam*, da, moramo ovom prilikom malo zaokružiti. Lijep staž inače!  :Smile: 

*vidra*  :Love:  To su tako teške situacije... skidam ti kapu i držimo fige da dojenje drugog djeteta potraje!  :Smile: 

*MoMo*, slažem se i čestitam ti!  :Smile:

----------


## miniminia

> Ma meni uspjeh kod dojenja znači savladavanje određenih teškoća koje te na tom putu često mogu zadesiti.
> Ja sam imala sreću da od prvog dana i jednog i drugog djeteta, osim jedne ragade s prvim, nisam imala ama baš nikakvih problema.
> Pa mi je onda riječ uspjeh nekako pretenciozno vezati za svoje dojenje.


ovo kao da sam ja napisala

----------


## stanam

dutka_lutka staž je godinu duže :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> dutka_lutka staž je godinu duže


O, drago mi je!  :Love:

----------


## prima

meni su ovi rezultati nerealno visoki u korist dugog dojenja.
 je da se ovdje okuplja prodojeća ekipa, ali bojim se da oni koji uopće nisu uspjeli dojiti niti ne otvaraju temu jer imaju dojam da se ne odnosi na njih.
predlažem promjenu naziva u nešto kao "jeste li/koliko dugo ste dojili?"

----------


## Linda

Slažem se da se ovdje radi o nepouzdanim podacima ako ćemo gledati globalno. Ovdje se radi prvenstveno o statistici koliko su dugo dojile osobe koje se okupljaju na rodinom forumu, što također nije bezvrijedan podatak, naprotiv.. visok postotak dugog dojenja na ovom našem uzorku govori o tome koliko su ispravne informacije/savjeti, te podržavajuća okolina presudni za uspjeh i duljinu dojećeg staža.

----------


## dutka_lutka

*Linda*, slažem se!  :Smile: 
Cure, već nam se formirala lijepa Gaussova krivulja  :Yes:  , s prosjekom od skoro 2 godine! Lijepo! : very happy: Proslavimo zajedno Tjedan dojenja, posjetimo Rodinu mliječnu konferenciju! I nastavimo dojiti, naravno...  :Heart: 

*Prima*, tvoj prijedlog radije ne bih prihvatila. Da, tema se ne odnosi na one koje nisu dojile, nego ovaj put samo na one koje su dojile, zanima nas koliko dugo su uspjele održati dojenje. 
Ne vidim razloga da se naslov mijenja. Svi smo različiti, i gotovo svi bismo se u istoj situaciji različito izrazili, no temu sam (ipak!) otvorila ja, a sve forumašice su slobodne otvarati ankete i davati im naslove u skladu sa svojim poimanjem dojenja i ostalih stvari na ovom svijetu.
U mom naslovu nema ni pravopisnih, niti drugih grešaka, pa ne vidim razloga da se on mijenja.
Stoga molim moderatore da to ne čine.

Već ako se izbaci dio "svoje dijete", pitanje je, prema mom osjećaju, puno hladnije, a to nisam ja. "Uspjele", pak, sadrži, komponentu neosuđivanja, a koliko često se dugodojilicama predbacuje osuđivanje onih koje su kratko dojile, ili nisu uopće dojile?
Na ovom forumu smo čitali da su mnoge majke morale odustati od dojenja, najčešće zbog zdravstvenih razloga, uzimanja lijekova, i bilo im je zbog toga jako teško.  :Sad:  U takvoj situaciji i dojenje od 3 mjeseca smatram uspjehom, i divim se toj majci.

Pozdrav svima koje su dojile, i koje nisu dojile, i onima koje tek namjeravaju dojiti, a najveći, naravno, mamama-dugodojilicama i njihovim bebačima!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prima

> *Prima*, tvoj prijedlog radije ne bih prihvatila. Da, tema se ne odnosi na one koje nisu dojile, nego ovaj put samo na one koje su dojile, zanima nas koliko dugo su uspjele održati dojenje. 
> Ne vidim razloga da se naslov mijenja. Svi smo različiti, i gotovo svi bismo se u istoj situaciji različito izrazili, no temu sam (ipak!) otvorila ja, a sve forumašice su slobodne otvarati ankete i davati im naslove u skladu sa svojim poimanjem dojenja i ostalih stvari na ovom svijetu.


aha, znači omjer dojilje:nedojilje uopće nije tema ovdje. to sam krivo shvatila.
naravno da imaš pravo nazvati temu kako hoćeš

----------


## Maruška

> Cure, već nam se formirala lijepa Gaussova krivulja  , s prosjekom od skoro 2 godine! Lijepo! : very happy:


Idem glasat' (za L.), da još malčice dignem prosjek...

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Idem glasat' (za L.), da još malčice dignem prosjek...


 :Very Happy:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Hvala svima koje su glasale i onima koje još glasaju!  :Smile:

----------


## davorkica

Ali, ali ja sam bas ponosna na svojih 2 godine *i 5 mjeseci*, a nema odabir do 2 ipo pa sam morala staviti do 2 godine  :Sad:

----------


## KayaR

> Ali, ali ja sam bas ponosna na svojih 2 godine *i 5 mjeseci*, a nema odabir do 2 ipo pa sam morala staviti do 2 godine


A ja 2 godine i 8 meseci,pa opet morala napisati do 2 godine  :Sad: 
Mozda sam trebala do 3?

----------


## dutka_lutka

*davorkice*, žao mi je zbog nepostojanja opcije "2 i pol godine", a drago mi je što ste toliko dojili!  :Love: 
Uzet ćemo u obzir sljedeći put!

*KayaR,* da, zaokruživali smo ovaj put, bilo bi do 3.  :Love:

----------


## meda

> recimo da je cubana prestala dojiti kad je bila trudna a dijete staro 4 godine. to bi značilo da nije "uspjela" dojiti dulje od 4 godine? zbog trudnoće?
> 
> što ako je prestala jer je dijete samo prestalo u dobi od 5 godina? nije uspjela dulje zbog djeteta? 
> 
> o uspjehu možemo govoriti u počecima dojenja, možda do godine dana - nakon toga se problemi ipak pojavljuju u puno manjem postotku, pa umjesto uspjeha govorimo o odluci da dojimo. my 2c.
> 
> .


ili kolilo smo uspjele izdržat, u mom slucaju :Grin: 

ili kojom brzinom smo dijete uspjele odviknut od dojenja. kod nas je to trajalo nekih pola godine do godinu, nije bas neki uspjeh :Laughing: 

inace sam zaokruzila na 5, a bilo je do 4,5

----------


## sole

2 godine.....i nekad mi je zao sto nismo jos duze....osjecaj je fantastican.Hvala puno Rodinim savjetnicama na SOS telefonu puno su mi pomogle i rijesile mnoge moje nedoumice....

----------


## dutka_lutka

*meda* 
*
sole * Imaš pravo, hvala savjetnicama, meni je, primjerice, pomogao baš forum!  :Wink:

----------


## alef

Sin ima 22 mjeseca, planiramo odvikavanje narednih mjeseci, pa sam odgovorila do 2...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne kužim, sad je drugačija anketa?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

aaa, ovo je stara anketa

----------

